# Baby food and food



## drifting79

got news of the baby food contamination we have just packed our house today ready to move to Japan my wife went and bought 30 tubs of baby formula we have been talking about getting a geiger meter and really don t have any idea about the food supply and the concerns that are apparent 

Could someone please advise us on food water baby food etc 
With regard to radiation safety and what to look out for as far as the regions of food to avoid 
And any general precautions

Will be in Japan by the end of the week just waiting for the visas


----------



## Rube

Just saw a report on TV the other night about a couple living in Chiba who actually spent the money to have their baby's urine analyzed and it came back with cesium in it. So they have their toddler's checked as well and it came back positive. They seemed like ultra hard core organic no nonsense types and the conclusion they came to was to move to Okinawa. Their conclusion was that it was impossible to keep it out of their kid's systems. 

If people like that who have made a life style out of living organically and healthy can't do it I think we're pretty much up the river.


----------

